# Amber Atlas E-Z Seal



## junkyard jack (Jul 10, 2009)

Found this one at a flea market many years ago. Pretty sure I only paid like 10 bucks for it.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 10, 2009)

I do like that Jar!


----------



## LC (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting that jar Bill , in all my years of collecting , I did not know there was ever such a thing as an amber Atlas . Great looking jar .


----------

